# Tommy Spear- Future in UFC



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

I am not a fan of Tommy Spear. I believe that he is very one diminsional. He is stiff and when he does take the fight to the ground, it does not seem like he even wants to pass guard. He also is taking his "farmboy" mentality way to far. Is it cool to be a farmboy now? TUF 6 did not have the best talent. Tommy Spear in my opinion was not very deserving to be fighting for the TUF 6 Championship. He is very boring. But the UFC is going to have to bring him back. Is anyone else very upset that one diminsional boring stiff farmboy Tommy Spear is going to be sticking around the UFC for a while?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

i agree with unholy if he doesnt go to a real camp and work on other areas of his game then he isnt going to go far. he'll prolly get 1 or 2 more fights and if he loses them both he'll be gone because he didn't show anything special at all in the finale.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

in that fight, he looked like he'd never been in a fight his entire life!


----------



## LittleJoe (Oct 15, 2006)

Tommy is new to this. What do all of you expect. He is very raw but with the right camp and a good bjj coach he has grest potential. He has the strenght, knock out power, good wrestling and most of all has shown he has tons of heart. He just needs to be helped not slammed.


----------



## Demigorgon (Dec 28, 2006)

He didn't win the contract. He shouldnt have a future. I'm sick of the UFC being their to support TUF, and not the other way around.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

you're absolutely right, but he won't get it in elgin MN. He'll have to leave the farm for an extended period, which he sounds willing to do, but he might also have to work out for hours on end in a "gym with fancy equipment...." oh no!

I thought he had a good attitude apart from playing the farm boy card too much. I think he'll be a force in some fight organization before long, with the right training as you said.


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

Tommy is just really green. They guy needs a lot of training. He has a lot of talent and phyiscal ablity, to go far in that divsion. He needs to leave his farm adn go to a good camp. If he takes it serious he could be really good in 2-3 years.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

He should go train with BJ Penn. They'll slap some BJJ on him.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

He might get able to TKO or lay n pray a few weaker fighters but he will never beat anybody worth talking about without some serious training and changes


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

Imagine being used to living in a township with 800 people in it and then walking into a cage with thousands watching you. He looked pretty uncomfortable to me as soon as he walked out from the back.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I know its becoming a cliche, but he DOES remind me of Hughes back in the early days, with two exceptions....he has knock out power, which is a positive, but not as good a wrestler, which is a negative. I was surprised to see Mac stuff him like he did and put him on his back. Seems raw strength isn't enough.

IF someone ties him up and makes him go to BJJ or submission wrestling camp he could learn some skills and start from the bottom....but in reality i don't think he'll last after the TUF momentum runs out.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Flak said:


> I know its becoming a cliche, but he DOES remind me of Hughes back in the early days, with two exceptions....he has knock out power, which is a positive, but not as good a wrestler, which is a negative. I was surprised to see Mac stuff him like he did and put him on his back. Seems raw strength isn't enough.
> 
> IF someone ties him up and makes him go to BJJ or submission wrestling camp he could learn some skills and start from the bottom....but in reality i don't think he'll last after the TUF momentum runs out.


He should go train at Couture's. Maynards who's similar but has better GnP is there and Couture can teach him lots along with all the other guys there.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He needs a shit ton of work. Like, a big huge, stinky pile of shit ton. Guy is just a wrestler who hits hard. No technique at all, and zero ground game. Dude is the total shits.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

He has no future. Honestly I coulda gave Mac a better fight than that last night. UGLY!!!!


----------



## DangerMouse666 (Jul 9, 2006)

Damone said:


> He needs a shit ton of work. Like, a big huge, stinky pile of shit ton. Guy is just a wrestler who hits hard. No technique at all, and zero ground game. Dude is the total shits.


Couldn't have said it better


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry but no future for big boy Tommy.
If you spend six or so weeks in a house (than a few more after filming) to learn some fighting techniques and come out a sloth then you just don"t have it in you.
You need that natural instinct BJJ in you to ever be good or decent.
PLus I think he cuts way to easy, I don't even remember seeing Mac hit him hard and the fight ends you see Tommy with like 3-4 cuts under both eyes and on the brow I think.
I would have liked to see George and Mac could have been good!


----------



## Rabid (Oct 7, 2007)

The guy is 22 years old, and has gotten past the toughest challenge of fighting in MMA...getting punched in the head and having your arm being almost ripped off. With the right training I would say he is both mentally and physically capable of winning in the UFC. Just needs alot of work.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

The Tommy Camp... or should I say Kamp:


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

How can you guys seriously say that Tommy has no future? The guy, just turned 23 this year. I think he has all the tools to really be something in the UFC. The guy is really strong, has good wrestling, great GnP, a ton of heart, and heavy hands. Seems like whenever someone loses a fight they are 'done', this may be true of 30-something fighters with lots of fights, but Tommy is just starting his MMA carreer. I think his loss had a lot to do with his mental game, I just don't think he was mentally ready to be put on such a big stage. I would be prepared to say that someone like Billy Miles, John Kolosci, Blake Bowman, Andy Wang don't have a future, but to say that about a young powerhouse who clearly has skills is just unfair. 

I look forward to seeing Tommy again. With some work in BJJ, and some kickboxing, he could be huge.

Oh and jdun, why did you come back after crying when Shogun lost? Seriously.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Matt Hughes and Mac Danzig said he has a ton of potential, so I'm going to take their words over you guys.

With the proper training, who knows?


----------



## Tommy08 (Feb 2, 2007)

I thought the whole farm boy thing was a cheap, Pro-Wrestling style gimmick. And we are at least a decade past the time where it was evil to be intelligent, and simple people were the true salt of the earth crap. 

IMO, he needs to earn another shot. Just being a finalist doesn't guarantee it, especially when you were so dominated within a round.

Should he be ruled out from the future though- no. And there is no guarantee that he will take his raw talent to the next levels either. many people in fighting step out of it at what seem like odd times. He should have another shot- but not based on current standing.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

mma17 said:


> I am not a fan of Tommy Spear. I believe that he is very one diminsional. He is stiff and when he does take the fight to the ground, it does not seem like he even wants to pass guard. He also is taking his "farmboy" mentality way to far. Is it cool to be a farmboy now? TUF 6 did not have the best talent. Tommy Spear in my opinion was not very deserving to be fighting for the TUF 6 Championship. He is very boring. But the UFC is going to have to bring him back. Is anyone else very upset that one diminsional boring stiff farmboy Tommy Spear is going to be sticking around the UFC for a while?


I'm wondering if he is trying to be cool because he is a farm boy. Really all this griping about farm boys is ignorant. Half the guys complaining about the farm boy thing are not man enough to do half the work of a "farmboy". I applaud anyone that farms whether it is for themselves, or for sale to consumers across the country/world. unless of course you do all of your own food raising:dunno:


----------



## Ramp36 (Jul 14, 2006)

I never saw Tommy's mentality as a gimmick. THAT IS HOW HIS FAMILY MAKES THEIR MONEY. If you have ever worked a day in your life on a farm you know it is a tough life. You don't lift weights to get bigger, you lift weight to pay the bills. Tommy showed nothing but heart in his fights. If he is so one dimensional then why didn't George school him? I do agree that he needs to go to a camp to be a force in the UFC.

"I didn’t hear anything cracking or popping, so I didn’t tap"

Give him the respect he deserves!


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

I got a little confused when he said that he did all his training on the farm. Did he really prepare for his fight with Mac Danzing just training on the farm? I think the kids got talent and huge potential but he's going to have to take it to the next level and leave the farm and dedicate his time to training in a real gym.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

He's been training with Matt Hughes... not solely on the farm. I think, until he becomes a more diversified fighter, he belongs back in the WEC. I think it's just too soon for him to be diving in with the current mob of talent in the UFC WW division.


----------



## iscariot_0ne (Nov 29, 2007)

tripster said:


> I got a little confused when he said that he did all his training on the farm. Did he really prepare for his fight with Mac Danzing just training on the farm? I think the kids got talent and huge potential but he's going to have to take it to the next level and leave the farm and dedicate his time to training in a real gym.


I don't think he did all of his training on the farm, there's a video on Hughes website where you can see tommy playing basketball with him, so he was at least with Hughes at some point and I would hope it was to train, not just play a pick up game a bball.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I think Tommy just needs to focus on his bjj game. He reminds me of a young Matt Hughes but with better striking.


----------



## Bryan5150 (Dec 10, 2007)

Tommy could have one hell of a future just has 2 work on his ground game keep training with hughes (even tho i dont like him) they have the same still and mind sets. he has a truly bright future if with the right ppl


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

He has some of the attributes that Matt Hughes had when he started, but he doesn't remind me of Matt Hughes. Matt always seemed a lot more natural in the cage than Tommy does. You can tell that some guys are fighters, and Tommy just doesn't seem like one of those guys.

Plus, when he actually moves into the UFC, he'll be facing guys who are much closer to his size and strength than the guys on TUF (aside from Billy Miles, but he's pretty useless in himself). I think that's going to shock him, and lead to some early struggles when he realizes that he can't just power out of everything.


----------



## fan4life (Oct 4, 2007)

Freight trains get derailed and that was his mentality with Mac influenced by Hughes. I think he could have been better rounded having trained with Serra. The days of solely relying on strenghth and GnP are over. The guys that are training today know the variety of skills you have to bring to the mat to win. Does he have a good start sure but it takes more. Plus his only real motivation is paying off the farm. Most fighters say its the belt/championship. Tommy is still way too early to tell but as already stated is a camp or 2 or 3.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

fan4life said:


> Freight trains get derailed and that was his mentality with Mac influenced by Hughes. I think he could have been better rounded having trained with Serra. The days of solely relying on strenghth and GnP are over. The guys that are training today know the variety of skills you have to bring to the mat to win. Does he have a good start sure but it takes more. Plus his only real motivation is paying off the farm. Most fighters say its the belt/championship. Tommy is still way too early to tell but as already stated is a camp or 2 or 3.


could not have said it better


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I think he was mentally unprepared for a real MMA match that’s not saying he cant go far. Im not sure he had the resources he needed to prepared for the fight I felt he would probably be beat because this guy has so little MMA experience but look at it this way he got all the way to the last fight with what he did have, that’s not bad at all. 

If he trains with a good camp Im sure we will see him rack up some wins but I don’t see him being the champion. I like him he gives every fight 110% and what more can you ask for in someone so green? 

As far as the Hughes comparisons, Im not going to go that far but he dose have more power in his hands than Hughes and can KO fighters so he dose have more than just his wrestling and strength to work with.

Give him six months to train hard and lets see where he is, then make a judgment at this point its too early to tell IMO.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

The dude is only 22 or 23 with like 10 local fights to his name he has potential whether it is tapped we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

I like Tommy farm boy! He's got some MMA growing up to do but he'll be around the UFC for sure. Thing is he should have been out of the show when the finals began because Srra wanted him and Danzing to face immediately but Dana sidelined that idea and we didn;t get to see the real reason. I think the UFC sees a future in this kid and that's why they want him around.


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

Biowza said:


> How can you guys seriously say that Tommy has no future? The guy, just turned 23 this year. I think he has all the tools to really be something in the UFC. The guy is really strong, has good wrestling, great GnP, a ton of heart, and heavy hands. Seems like whenever someone loses a fight they are 'done', this may be true of 30-something fighters with lots of fights, but Tommy is just starting his MMA carreer. I think his loss had a lot to do with his mental game, I just don't think he was mentally ready to be put on such a big stage. I would be prepared to say that someone like Billy Miles, John Kolosci, Blake Bowman, Andy Wang don't have a future, but to say that about a young powerhouse who clearly has skills is just unfair.
> 
> I look forward to seeing Tommy again. With some work in BJJ, and some kickboxing, he could be huge.


finaly, sombody know wtf they are talkin about.. i agree 110%


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Nowadays it is really hard to just pick up BJJ really quick. Guys are so advanced on the ground that someone as green as this guy are going to have problems. He doesnt have to get his BJJ to the point where he is subbing people or anything but he has to learn how to maintain guard, pass guard, and avoid subs. I think he will circulate through the UFC for a few fights and end up a journeyman who fights in organizations like EliteXC, Showtime, Bodog, and WEC.


----------

